# Photos of Infinitos with speed/cadence sensors



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

Any chance of some nice photos of Infinitos with successful ANT+ speed/cadence sensors fitted on the chainstay ?


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

View attachment 273800


Bontrager dual sensor

Also used a Cateye dual sensor with no problems


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

was this photo what you were looking for or?



Bianchi-001 said:


> View attachment 273800
> 
> 
> Bontrager dual sensor
> ...


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes this and also looking for a few shots of different products to judge the aesthesis and ease of fit. Any one got a Garmin one to compare ?


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

I checked out a Garmin and looks very much like the Cateye...I just wish one of them had a narrower speed sensor arm so I could lay down the sensor arm. I ran the Cateye sensor for about 1000 miles without a problem and expect no trouble with the Bontrager.




SolarChris said:


> Yes this and also looking for a few shots of different products to judge the aesthesis and ease of fit. Any one got a Garmin one to compare ?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

When I get to my PC ai will post pics from my set up. Or you can search here under mu user name. I have a Garmin 500 set up on my Infinito.


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

I mounted my Cadence sensor under the chain stay so the arm would not show. I'm not using the speed sensor for now. I understand the GPS will show your speed and the speed sensor would be for use on a trainer. I removed the thinner rubber gasket supplied on the cadence sensor , attached the thicker gasket supplied with the unit to the bottom. I pealed off the sticky tape on the thinner gasket then used the thinner gasket for the top of the chain stay so the zip ties wouldn't scratch the chain stay. Also seems to help prevent the sensor from rotating or moving and for peace of mind too. With the arm facing upward i did not want to sensor to move inward and catch a spoke. I ordered some 1/2" rare earth magnets to stick to the inside of the pedal crank on the pedal post. I didn't want zip ties on the crank. Like the clean look .

View attachment 274227

View attachment 274228

View attachment 274229


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok not sure why these pictures did not post the same????? 
Will see if this works.
View attachment 274234


View attachment 274235


View attachment 274236


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

View attachment 274255


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm liking the clean look. How does this appear when standing back a few feet from the bike ? Is it possible to rotate those zip ties joints so htey are underneath or more hidden ?


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

SolarChris said:


> I'm liking the clean look. How does this appear when standing back a few feet from the bike ? Is it possible to rotate those zip ties joints so htey are underneath or more hidden ?


It would be easy enough to rotate the ties. I just took the easy way out by tying off on top. To hide them better you could pull the zip ties to the bottom and behind the sensor on the wheel side. You may have to remove the wheel though. Here are a couple of photos from a distance. Not sure if this is what you are looking for.

View attachment 274468


View attachment 274469


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

View attachment 274470


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

My guess is that this location is fairly out of the airflow as the chainstays rise upwards to the rear hence the bottom bracket shields this area anyway ?

You say you're not using the speed sensor so no magnetic on the spokes for you ?

Any chance of a shot of the magnet fixed to the cranks and what adhesive did you use ?


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

SolarChris said:


> My guess is that this location is fairly out of the airflow as the chainstays rise upwards to the rear hence the bottom bracket shields this area anyway ?
> 
> You say you're not using the speed sensor so no magnetic on the spokes for you ?
> 
> Any chance of a shot of the magnet fixed to the cranks and what adhesive did you use ?


The GPS speed tracking will probably be just fine for my recreational riding. I have read the speed sensor is more accurate but mounting the sensor in this fashion moves then speed sensor arm pretty far forward. The magnet has to be mounted to the very end of the spokes on the nipple close to the rim. It works though. 

If you use a stronger 1/2" round rare earth magnet on the crank you can just stick the magnet in the pedal shaft hole of the crank. Fits perfectly. My Speedplay pedals have stainless shafts but the magnet works so the SS may be some sort of blend? I couldn't find 1/2" rare earth magnets in my local hardware stores so ordered some online for a few bucks. Of course I just found some at Home Depot yesterday after my mail order arrived . These magnets are strong so not worried about them coming off. In fact they are hard pry off.

View attachment 274700

View attachment 274701
View attachment 274702


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is a shot of the cadence sensor from underneath. I guess it may be more aero mounted there but not my original intention. Just wanted a clean look. 

View attachment 274703


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

I've also got Speedplay pedals specified as stainless steel. However my small magnets from an IKEA notice board don’t seem to stick to the shaft. The do however stick to the pedals themselves. Maybe my magnets are weak or maybe your spindles are Chrome-Moly ?


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

SolarChris said:


> I've also got Speedplay pedals specified as stainless steel. However my small magnets from an IKEA notice board don’t seem to stick to the shaft. The do however stick to the pedals themselves. Maybe my magnets are weak or maybe your spindles are Chrome-Moly ?


Definitely not Chrome-Moly which are black shafts. (See picture in post #9). Certainly paid for SS. Must be some sort of ferrous blend or maybe the magnets are actually sticking to the threaded insert in the crank? (The FSA Gossamer Pro Compact is aluminum.) The magnets need to be "rare earth" magnets which are stronger than the typical hobby or craft magnets. I first used 3/8" rare earth magnets which were too small and sat too far into the pedal shaft so stacked a couple of them to stick out closer to the sensor. I couldn't pry them off by hand, had to use a small screwdriver to get them off. The 1/2 " are just right and sit inside of crank hole. Going to check the magnet against just the Speedplay shaft tonight. Got me curious now:idea:.


----------

